# Lights Out Removal Problem



## djtrane (Jun 13, 2010)

I really need some help with this one, as it is driving me nuts. My Aspire Easystore shuts down randomly in exactly the same fashion described here:

http://forum.wegotserved.com/index....ut-down-on-me-twice/page__p__60673#entry60673

In Wm Chengs' second post there, he shows a link to a solution which is dead.

I tried searching further in We Got Served and there is no solution description that works. I'm really wondering what that fix was that Cheng refers to in his post.

My server shutting down is driving me nuts, so I would really appreciate any help at all that you can give.

thanks so much in advance

Don


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Here is a link to the newest install of lights out, I guess give that a try.

http://addins.home-server-blog.de/verwaltung/lightsout/#en


----------



## djtrane (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the pointer to the download page.

There is a problem in that you have to uninstall the older version of Lights Out that came with the pre-installed WHS. The instruction is to remove the old version from the Add-ins tab, but Lights Out is not shown in that tab.

Any ideas how I can deal with this issue?

Thanks!!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the program at all, I just found the link by googling.


----------



## djtrane (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay....thanks anyhow.


----------

